# Things I miss



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

A few weeks back we did the "Things I don't miss" thread and got some funny responses. Thought we would try the other side of tha thread with things I do miss. Again lets keep this light hearted please. 

Here are my top three:

The original Van Halen (David Lee Roth)
When gas was only .50 a gallon.
Michael Jordon playing for the bulls.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

When gas was 19-cents a gallon and cars were built with copious amounts of steel and got 15mpg on a good day;

When pesticides and DDT were good for you (although DDT is making a comeback - YEA!) ;

No one gave a rat's patoot about trans fats and we could eat whatever we wanted in whatever quantities we wanted;

When cigarette filters were made with asbestos (Kent micronite filter amongst others).

Ahh, those were the days - before the need foe SPF 45 sunblock.

Shel


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

When gas was under a dollar a gallon (I don't remember it being less than fifty cents!)

When wearing seatbelts was a choice and two adults and two kids could ride in the front of a pickup truck to go camping or fishing.

80s music


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

My grandmother's vegetable soup.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I miss being able to buy bulk fresh alfalfa, clover and mung sprouts in the grocery store. (Can anyone explain why they are no longer available?)

Ella Fitzgerald, Miles Davis and real record stores

Drinking fountains with cold water (BTW-anyone notice that bottled water is more expensive than gas?)


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

That's not true. Okay, I miss the days when bottled water was more expensive than gas.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

They're in plentiful supply here ...

Shel


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

San Francisco, of course. Here in NY they only come in those nasty little plastic boxes and are usually slimey in the middle.


----------



## frayedknot (Dec 17, 2006)

Things I miss: 

My 8 track adapter for my am radio that had a fm adapter:crazy:
Television shows with a real large cast of actors, ie: Wizard of Oz, Ten Commandments great westerns.
My gas airplane that flew in circles on a couple of strings.
My Gramma (still miss her) pouring fudge on the table and mixing/cooling it with an old timey wooden potato masher...
Her grape jelly (ya know in the jar covered with parafin) from the vine in the back yard
Bannana splits at Woolworths .05 and dime store

MY COLLEGE YEARS...


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I miss:

Hunt's Skillet Lasagna Dinners
Gas wars when the price dropped to $0.09/gallon
The Lone Ranger every saturday morning
Captain Midnight Ovaltine Mugs
Betty Boop Cartoons
Flash Gordon
Tom Swift Jr.
Tom Terrific and The Mighty Wonder Dog Manfred
McDonald's $0.15 hamburgers circa early 1960's
Sandy's $0.15 hamburgers circa late 1960's
The unforgettable 1960's and very early 1970's
Janis Joplin
Jimi Hendrix
Yes
Flower Children
Haight-Ashbury before "If you're going to San Francisco"

doc


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Wow so I think at this point I should of titled this thread "Show your age" instead of Things I miss.


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

Lum's
Black music from the 60's & 70's
The ACL in my left knee

Tony


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nicko, you're correct! 

DeltaDoc, how about the Cisco Kid and Pancho?
I miss...

My grandmother showing me how to make ______ (challah, knishes, etc.)
Gas at $.19 per gallon, just like Shel (we must be of an age)
Fresh, whole frying chickens at $.29 per pound; chuck steak at $.59 per pound on sale; $.10 loaves of squishy bread for school lunches
Speaking of lunches, metal lunch boxes with glass-insert thermoses: the boxes always rusted and no glass insert made it past 3 months of use
Listening to my brother (then a DJ) on the local AM rock station (he's now an oncologist)
Waiting for anyone at that station to play J. Frank Wilson's "Last Kiss" one more time
Watching Gunsmoke on Saturday night while eating TV dinners, while my parents went out on a "date"


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Duplicate post- the board is SLOW at the moment


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey Pancho! Hey Cisco! Sorry Mezz, never could stand them, never much cared for Roy Rogers and Dale Evans ending every show with "Happy Trails".

But now to think of it, I do miss:

school lunches for $0.35
Igor's Midnight Horror Show on TV
Captain Ken's Showboat ( I heard he moved from the Quad Cities to the Twin Cities and formed Capt. Ken's Beans)
Rocky and Bullwinkle
Puff'n'Stuff (the tv show too!)

doc


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Some that I miss:

Hot summer days when we were kids and my mom would bring us popsicles (the kind with two sticks in them) to the front porch. If there weren't too many kids we got a whole one. Sure tasted good.

Sunday nights the whole family (8 kids) watching the Disney show on the same TV, you know the kind where you had to get up and change to one of the three channels with a knob.

Riding your bike with your friends all day and nobody was too worried about you.

Nuns that wore the old fashion habit with the rosary beads that clanked when they walked.

H


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I miss:

Horn & Hardarts
Being able to stay up all night and still go to work
Going to the movie theater for .25
Real underground FM stations


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Buying a meat pie and a cream bun for school lunch 19 cents
Sleeping in on the weekend till lunch - which has been made for you!
Mum's cooking
Going to school for 6 hours a day (yeah it seemed a long day then) instead of working from dawn to dusk (and beyond)
Losing teeth and getting paid by the Tooth Fairy 
Playing albums and having to bump the player when it got stuck on a scratch
(showing my age with that one!)
Having footy screened on the tv only at the weekend
Family run italian fruit and veg greengrocer shops (its all supermarkets now)
Fishing on the jetty at the beach

Those things I miss

DC


----------



## petitgourmet (Nov 12, 2006)

* tomatoes that smell like tomatoes
* the banana cake from Kienos Bakery 
* the days when kids would play OUTSIDE
* cranking ice cream by hand
* The Wonder Years
* my grandma's cuckoo clock chiming
* frying tortillas on the wood stove
* when milk was delivered to the door in a glass bottle
* berry picking in the summer
* root beer ice cream
* a myriad of handmade stuff: bread, pickles, jam
* when the air smelled clean
* sitting on my grandpa's lap
* 100% cotton jeans
* sleeping in without guilt
* quality made furniture


and yes......cheap gas


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

squeezing my sons when they were little, having them sit on my lap and read.....

The look of "thrill" in their faces when they learned something new.

Spending days making bubbles and watching Sesame Street, ThunderCats and Transformers....

The new baby smell.


My first 3 cars were Karmen Ghias, first one was delivered when I was almost 16 years old...... 4 on the floor and that little green bug felt like a sports car. Throw change in the back passenger floorboard and scoop out handfuls to pay for gas.....full tank would last about one week and I drove as much as I could.

playing cribbage and beating old men. My father taught me how to play when I was 4, when we went to Iowa for a family visit my great uncle grudgingly played an 8 year old girl who proceeded to skunk him. 

Playing Mah Jong with other stay at home moms......once a week we'd camp out and play for 4-5 hours. What fun!

Taking glass blowing classes then eating in 5 bean restaurants for lunch in New Orleans......getting back in time to pick up preschoolers.

Celebrating April Fool's Day with 5 year olds.

Tea Parties with my middle child.....(now a junior at West Point).....4 year olds with linen napkins, antique tea cups, fun sandwiches and pastries.
Can you imagine the pictures?

How about making popscicles with fruit juice and tupperware containers?


NOT LOST FOREVER>>>>>>>>
oh, guys records are still viable, I have a player in my bedroom and just dusted off Bread, GrassRoots, Jefferson whatevers, ELO, Alan Parsons Project, ZZ, Jethro Tull, The Who, Henry Gross,Al Hurt, Herb Alpert and the Tijiana Marumba Band.....
etc albums......picked up some more gems at a record store and garage sales. What is trully baffling is that I'm buying some of the same records I already own. Anyone need a copy of "Best of Bread" or Thick as a Brick 



Glass bottled milk still in fridge, $1.50 deposits on the 1/2 gallon jar, $1 for the pint.....that are just so cute I keep um to drink out of.........

Tomatoes still smelling and tasting like the real deal

we still pick berries each year, make jam (no parifin but really good jam) and pickles


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

1) cracker jack (when they had the good toys inside)
2) Journey with steve perry
3) Clean breathing air 

or
1) stamps for a dime
2) 3 dollar movies 
3) Freddy Mercury

0r 
1)futuristic car designs (promised in the 50's & 60's by 2000)
2) I too miss Van Halen with Roth
3) SNL when it was great.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

> The 1979 Pittsburgh Pirates
> The original line-up of Styx
> My grandmother's matzoh-ball soup (sank like a rock, but they were my grandmother's)
> Concerts less than $50 a ticket (jeez... Genesis in Philly is $270!)
> The ability to go somewhere and actually have people _not _being able to get in touch with you


----------



## juliec (May 17, 2007)

Being able to ride bikes & run around the neighborhood all day & early evening (till the streetlights came on) without having parents worry.

Running through the sprinklers.

Summer Vacation.

Sleeping in.

Hair Bands (Motley Crue, Def Leppard, Posion, Bon Jovi, Cinderella, etc.....)

Being able to stay up & party & still go to work the next day

Watching my Grandmothers' while they cooked, baked & especially, made peanut brittle.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

ChefRaz

I totall miss these. I really miss Jim Belushi, Gilda Rander, Dan Akroyd and the rest.

Jim how did I know you were going to say this? I thought there was only one line up with Styx (Dennis D'young, Tommy Shaw and the two other guys).?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Yeah, but Dennis is on his own now


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

bought cracker jacks for the first time in years a month ago and every last box had some weird young/old version of a president or a fish that morphed into something else....and some boxes had only a couple (1.5-2) peanuts....kinda like the McDonalds of old, remember when the big news was there were only1.5 cherries per fried pie?

Journey with Steve Perry.....I'm with you there. Been listening to their albums this week.

The movie store I frequent has old SNL's on disc with "the crew".


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Going to the King Crest theatre with my friends with only two bits in my pocket.
Ten cents to get in and you got to watch the movie plus the weekly serial, plus a cartoon. The other fifteen cents got you popcorn and a pop..

Reading Blackhawk comic books.

Riding the tram to my great aunts on Sunday mornings in the summer so we could go help pick berries for her fabulous jams.. After the berries, we'd play my great uncles cool game of goofy golf with croquet mallets in their back yard.

Visiting my Grandma knowing ahead of time that she would be baking bread for my brother and I. She would always slice the hot top and bottom crusts off legthwise and smoother them in butter and jam just for us. (Never did ask her what she did with the middles! :lol

My Dad and his buddies getting together every year, all dressed up in their kilts, spats, and caps, listening to pipe music and marching around the house so proud.

My Mother to share my thoughts with.

The carefree days when my children were young and I never had to worry about them riding off on their bikes to see their friends three or four blocks away.. 

Grocery shopping in the early 60's, when $20, would buy your food for a week or more!

Well that was interesting.. 
Thanks for the great thread Nicko!


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Rockford Files

80's rock on the radio

When campgrounds in Oregon were never full and almost all were free, fishing had a lot less restrictions and you could easily get plenty of room to yourself to fish

The days that I knew everything :lol:

Trains in India--most were steam engines then (the 70's) and for $5 you could go probably a couple hundred miles

Buying fresh bread, fruit, veges and meat from sellers who came to our door (in the Himalayas)

When ocean liners were the cheapest way to travel between India and the US (the 60's, I was really small then)

When airline food and service were something to look forward to

When my parents took care of paying the bills

Andy


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

I dunno where to start here:

I miss 8 dollars concerts, Genesis in the 10th row, right in the middle :bounce:

I miss the 50 cents movie on saturday, with my friends, thats how I learned english & able to chat here on Nicks forum 


Oh yeah, my gradmas lamb cooking & my mothers soups

Also gaz at 50 cents a gallon to fill my moped at 16


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

You know I'm only 23, but I gotta agree with you on this here. I find hugging my parents just doesn't have the same "nothing could go wrong" feel it used to anymore. I miss that, same with being excited to learn new things. Now-a-days I'm lucky to get a smirk on my face when I learn some new trivial fact to add to my collection.

p.s. Thundercats and Transformers rules


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

*when single:*

Miss going out dancing Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday...not only at the club..then going to the after hours, getting out at 7 am and going to the 24 hour dinners for breakfast. Running home to nap, shower and go shopping for the outfit to wear that evening. Then going to school on Monday, burnt out. :lol:

Drinking Cheap wine with friends while we played stupid card games like, Pit, Miles Bournes, and others.

unabashedly flirting with the cutest guy at the party, then sneaking out of the party before he came over :blush:

fighting with my mom

pretending I was much older than I was!

a lot of the neighborhood things other people have mentioned, playing outside, 2 stick popcycles that you shared with your best friends..

*after kids:*

watching Saturday morning cartoons with my kids while I made them french toast

Having them look at you like you are their world!!

Dance recitals, sports events, Karate classes, cheerleading practice, missing them while they are at camp, back to school shopping

making dinner for family and friends

*Now: after school and working my shop*

Miss getting into my size 5 jeans!and strutting in my stilettos!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Seeing my toes  :crazy:
Ahh I'm just kidding, I can still see them peeking out......
Actually I agree with so many things that everyone else has said, including Lums! Man that place was great for a kid, Bob's Big Boy too in its day. Hearing the comments about when the kids were young gives me a lump in my throat. I don't know how my parents felt, but I know my son is now 15, and boy do I misss him growing up!


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah, to put it simply, I miss my misspent youth! What I would give to be young again with what I know now..lol

I also remember living in tenements with almost all the members of my family in other floors, living on the 5th floor of a walk up and having to knock on all the doors ( to see if they needed something ) when my mom sent me to the corner store for a can of tomato paste. lol

running around the corner ( thinking our parents couldn't see us ) and sneaking a cigarette!

big fat juicy pickles that came in a pouch with a little slice of garlic

my auntie bringing back huge fat pistachios from the trips she made to the Middle East as a Stewardess.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I miss the careless feeling of being myself, finding joy in small things like helping a bee out of the pool, getting a hammer from the workbench for my father to nail up a sign I made "creative marinades," LOL before I even comprehended what a marinade really was... making my first omelet, or discovering you must make layers with your phylo or else you get a brick  (granted I was only 6). 

I miss running into the ocean at full throttle. 

My mother's blaukraut, spatzle, semmelknodel, and schnitzle (I'm thinkin' I just miss Germany :look. 

I miss being able to jump up to the bar and do a simple pull-up! Translation -- I miss being an athelete.

I miss you guys and feel sad when I can't connect and contribute as much as I would love to.

Ah, gotta run -- time to get groceries! I miss when mom did that! However, I wish I hadn't taken it for granted 

Cheers! Stevie


----------

